# POD Service Feature/Price comparison table



## Pewit35 (Oct 4, 2009)

I'm trying to recommend a POD service for an INTERNATIONAL non-profit organisation which wants to sell T-shirts and other merchandise world-wide.

I started putting together a feature/price comparison table but wondered if there was one already online (or offline) that I could use as the basis of this.

I'll put the results on Google Docs so that we can all update it with new info (although some of it will be subjective such as the quality of the printing and the flexibility of the API).

I'm also really interested in understanding which of the POD merchants allow you to share your uploaded images across multiple country sites - I know Spreadshirt requires you to upload separately to the USA and German site, which is a PITA.


----------



## diane143 (Nov 17, 2006)

Hi! I am working on a comparison table for myself. Did you get yours going yet?

Thanks,

Diane


----------



## Pewit35 (Oct 4, 2009)

Hi Diane

I have a spreadsheet with a lot of blanks in it so far 

See attached

Paul


----------



## diane143 (Nov 17, 2006)

Pewit35 said:


> Hi Diane
> 
> I have a spreadsheet with a lot of blanks in it so far
> 
> ...



LOL I think I have more blanks than you, I got busy and didn't touch it again after I sent that message!


----------

